# Research



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Market Research Interview

Ladies aged 18-45 yrs 
60 minute interview £60.00 cash gift on day of research
Wednesday 11th September - Market Research facility London W.1
Wanted ladies that are currently receiving fertility treatment or scheduled to start treatment.
The research will be informal, interesting, and non intrusive.


Please contact Denise Royce 020 8337 5643 or 07762210827 [email protected]​


----------

